# How does she look??



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is more ...




























Thx!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

And,... teehee... one more. Couldn't resist.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I'm no pro at this but I will say that she is a very nice looking senior mare, holding her condition well. She looks pretty balanced except that her neck is slightly smaller in proportion to the rest of her. Her front legs are so nice and straight, pasterns maybe a little long but she is TB, hooves are small but that's also TB. Overall, she's lovely


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

danastark said:


> Well, I'm no pro at this but I will say that she is a very nice looking senior mare, holding her condition well. She looks pretty balanced except that her neck is slightly smaller in proportion to the rest of her. Her front legs are so nice and straight, pasterns maybe a little long but she is TB, hooves are small but that's also TB. Overall, she's lovely


Thank you so much! Yes, she's very much TB.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

she looks lovely for her age, though she is lacking in top line. Her condition is fabulous though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she looks great. And c'mon 18 yo is not a senior yet! :wink:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Frog said:


> she looks lovely for her age, though she is lacking in top line. Her condition is fabulous though.


Thank you! You think she's lacking in topline? How do I work on this?

kitten_val - Thanks!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think her neck is really good looking in proportion size to her body.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> i think her neck is really good looking in proportion size to her body.


Thanks Ginger. I'm thinking it looks proportionate too. I never really noticed it not being proportionate ... :???:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

in the pic of you lunging her it looks kind of small but the pic where shes standing still almost half asleep is where her neck looks really great.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> in the pic of you lunging her it looks kind of small but the pic where shes standing still almost half asleep is where her neck looks really great.


Hmm... not really sure. Could just be the angle of the pictures. 

Anyone else? Thoughts?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think she could improve on her topline a bit, although she's really not that bad - I had no idea jubilee was 18! good job on keeping her up!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i think she could improve on her topline a bit, although she's really not that bad - I had no idea jubilee was 18! good job on keeping her up!


Thanks kickshaw. Yeah, that is what a lot of people say. My farrier thought she was 10!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

she's looking good in her young age !


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

She's definitely losing some topline, but otherwise she looks great! Happy, healthy, flanks filled out, shiny coat, relaxed!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is beautiful. Aww!! Can't resist that face, she's soo cute! Can I have her? hehe jk, lol but she looks great for her age. I can tell you take great care of her ! Looks healthy & sweet.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think she looks incredible for her age! She looks very healthy.
Her topline isn't super great, but its far from bad also. I think for her age she has a very nice topline.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your compliments everyone!! I promise you, she's as sweet as her expression shows. 

Just a little comment on the topline though... I know that it isn't the greatest, but I factor the thoroughbredness in there. I've seen a lot of tb's with toplines like this, and much younger than her. Could it be just the high wither thing that makes it look like that?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^I second that; I've seen that in a lot of TB's. But that's just me; maybe some of them have that & some don't.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> ^I second that; I've seen that in a lot of TB's. But that's just me; maybe some of them have that & some don't.


Thanks Poptart. :razz: Not too sure either.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

[IMG said:


> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage15-4.jpg[/IMG]


What do you use on my mane and tail? Very shiney :razz: She is a good looking girl for her age...I def wouldnt guess 18!


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

What do you use on her mane and tail? Very shiney :razz: She is a good looking girl for her age...I def wouldnt guess 18![/quote]


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> And,... teehee... one more. Couldn't resist.



So, I'm only a Western person lol...I've always wondered why people put these on the horses? What purpose does it serve??

Cute though!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

KatieStanley said:


> What do you use on her mane and tail? Very shiney :razz: She is a good looking girl for her age...I def wouldnt guess 18!


[/quote]

Thanks Katie!! For her mane and tail I do a lot of brushing and I also use baby oil. It works WONDERS. Makes it sooo soft and shiny.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> So, I'm only a Western person lol...I've always wondered why people put these on the horses? What purpose does it serve??
> 
> Cute though!!


They're fly ears. I had just bought them for her so I tried them on her and took a picture. Horses don't usually wear them like this, they go underneath the bridle when riding and keep the annoying flies away from their face.  Here's what its supposed to look like:

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/saddle088.jpg


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

OOOOOOOoh!! Okay thanks!! haha. My mom and I were watching an event a while back on TV and wondered what they were for!


----------

